# co2



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i want to do a co2 reactor.
anybody got i link for info
what is the best receipt to poduce co2?

thanks
dp


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try this one:
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#2

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks
dp


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

That article really irritates me. It is a well written collection of internet information but the author really doesn't appear to know what he is talking about. CO2 bell diffusers don't work at all. You don't need a bulkhead fitting for a pop bottle. The hot nail and and pliers method works like a charm. The correct recipe gives you 6 weeks of pretty steady CO2 production. Re hydrating yeast is a trivial process that takes only a few minutes you don't need liquid yeast. For most situations, you don't need any special CO2 diffuser just inject the CO2 into the intake of your filter pump. Cavitation is possible but one of the pumps I have was used for 10 years on a DIY CO2 system. The recipes proposed are ridiculous. There is no way yeast could possibly consume half the sugar in the recipe. Beautifully written and illustrated article but not worth a damn in my opinion.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wuh?? ... re-read article ...
Oh, he's expanded this article over the years. Heh, it's 3 times longer than the last time I checked it out. I tend to agree with most of the things he says. Not sure which part you're picking at.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't like the huge collection of info. without much discrimination. There is no way from reading the article that you could guess what the best methods would be. I can do it in maybe 10 sentences. I learned to do DIY CO2 maybe 15 years ago. Not much has changed since then.

Get a 2 liter pop bottle, heat up a large nail and push it through the cap of the bottle. Buy some silicone airline and a check valve at the pet store. Cut the tubing at an angle and yank it through the hole in the bottle cap with a pair of pliers. Try and find some yeast at the DIY wine store that is used for restarting stuck fermentations. Lalvin ec1118 works great. Follow the directions on the yeast packet. One cup sugar, 1/4 tsp. yeast and 1 tsp. baking soda per liter of water. Put in the check valve in the line and tie the CO2 line the the intake of your filter so it sucks the bubbles into the filter. After 3 weeks add another 1/4 tsp. of yeast. After 6 weeks start a new batch. Add as many bottles as you want. It's best not to gang them together. The best bottle is a Canadian Tire 5 liter gas can two of which will suffice for about a 90 gallon aquarium. Mark a calendar with the bottle change times and leave it near the aquarium. I also mark my fertilizer schedule and WC schedule on the calendar. A DIY bubble counter is a very good option as well.

Well, it took more than 10 sentences but it didn't take a small book and you will almost certainly get a nearly complete fermentation.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Waj8:

I am in eastern toronto, where can i buy Lalvin ec1118 .
Can i use the regular yeast you could buy at the supermarket.

thanks

dp


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

waj8 said:


> I don't like the huge collection of info. without much discrimination. There is no way from reading the article that you could guess what the best methods would be. I can do it in maybe 10 sentences. I learned to do DIY CO2 maybe 15 years ago. Not much has changed since then.
> 
> Get a 2 liter pop bottle, heat up a large nail and push it through the cap of the bottle. Buy some silicone airline and a check valve at the pet store. Cut the tubing at an angle and yank it through the hole in the bottle cap with a pair of pliers. Try and find some yeast at the DIY wine store that is used for restarting stuck fermentations. Lalvin ec1118 works great. Follow the directions on the yeast packet. One cup sugar, 1/4 tsp. yeast and 1 tsp. baking soda per liter of water. Put in the check valve in the line and tie the CO2 line the the intake of your filter so it sucks the bubbles into the filter. After 3 weeks add another 1/4 tsp. of yeast. After 6 weeks start a new batch. Add as many bottles as you want. It's best not to gang them together. The best bottle is a Canadian Tire 5 liter gas can two of which will suffice for about a 90 gallon aquarium. Mark a calendar with the bottle change times and leave it near the aquarium. I also mark my fertilizer schedule and WC schedule on the calendar. A DIY bubble counter is a very good option as well.
> 
> Well, it took more than 10 sentences but it didn't take a small book and you will almost certainly get a nearly complete fermentation.


Well ... OK, there is a bit more to the acticle. But having other alternatives is good. It just means he tried them.
But the bulkhead it a good idea. I've been using it for at least 2 years and have yet to have a need fix it. The problem with just the silicon tub going through a hole is that you need to regularly check and redo the cap. Over time, the silicon will hardern (max 6 months) and CO2 will escape so you end up losing 1/4 of the CO2. Then there is the problem with not putting enough length into the cap. Too much and you end up with sugar water in your tank. Too little and the bottle will blow the tub off. Use silicon glue to glue it wont work for long either. They don't attach to the cap.
I did the Suggar + Yeast + baking soda. But eventually skip the baking soda. From my experience, I didn't get much out of it. Adding yeast a second time did produce CO2, but not the ammount I wanted, it did last along time. But at a mere 1 bubble every 3 seconds. I did tried adding gelatins to it, now that was a good formulae. It lasted 6 weeks in one go.
Anyway, have you pulled out a calculator and calculate the price of sugar lately? After I found out that it was actually cheaper with a CO2 cylinder. I never did another DIY CO2 again. The only thing is that you have to bit the bullet and pay for the Co2 regulator.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi zebrapl3co:

what is your receipt for your co2 reactor?
Do you use ordinary yeast?
What is your proportion with gelatine?

thanks

dp


----------

